# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  20 преимуществ брюнеток!

## Irina

*20 преимуществ брюнеток!!!!*


1. Само слово "брюнетка" рождает бурю эмоций - от восторга и буйного помешательства у мужчин до зависти и злости у женщин.

2. Некоторые джентльмены предпочитают блондинок, зато все остальные - брюнеток.

3. К брюнеткам не пристают с неприличными предложениями на каждом шагу.

4. У брюнеток меньше проблем с назойливыми поклонниками.

5. Брюнетке легче до поры до времени находиться в тени, готовясь к решающему удару (по мужским сердцам, естественно).

6. Брюнетка всегда попадет в центр мужского внимания. Если захочет.

7. У брюнеток меньше неприятностей.

8. Брюнетки берут умом, в наличии которого категорически отказано блондинкам.

9. Брюнетки выглядят серьезнее легкомысленных блондинок.

10. Брюнетки стильные и загадочные, знойные и стервозные, яркие и непредсказуемые. А главное, интеллигентные и постоянные, в отличие от легкомысленных и легкодоступных блондинок.

11. Брюнеток реже подозревают в неверности, им реже закатывают сцены ревности и их реже бросают.

12. Не нужно задавать зеркалу глупых вопросов, чтобы узнать, кто здесь королева бала.

13. Знойная женщина (а кто усомнится в том, что это сказано не про брюнетку)- мечта поэта.

14. Брюнетке легче затеряться в толпе. На случай, если нужно.

15. Из блондинки и брюнетки мужчина выберет светловолосую. Но, пообщавшись с ней, передумает и вернется к ее сопернице.

16. Мужчины будут восхищенно шептать "Какая красотка!" тебе вслед.

17. Девушки - провожать завистливыми взглядами. Потому что каждая шатенка, рыжая или блондинка хоть раз в жизни мечтала стать брюнеткой.

18. Все без исключения будут восхищаться блеском твоих волос. Потому что здоровье и блеск волос - не рекламный миф, а прекрасная реальность. Темные волосы действительно блестят и переливаются. В отличие от светлых.

19. Можно легко пользоваться яркой косметикой, не рискуя прослыть вульгарной.

20. Или вообще ей не пользоваться. И быть хрупкой, нежной, беззащитной тихоней с томным взором оленьих глаз.

21. Брюнетка - это звучит... стильно!

----------

